# VIA® VT1705 Audio Codec didn't works on Windows 8



## indroax (Apr 17, 2012)

Assallmualaikum...
Hey everyone,my Audio (VIA® VT1705 Audio Codec) from Asrock G31M-VS2 didn't works on windows 8...although the volume icon is white,,
I've download the latest driver on VIA website..and use the Asrock's CD Driver...its didn't works as well  

can someone know how to fix it??


Thx


----------



## Joseph Schwend (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm having the same problem. Sound works fine in Windows 7 and Win XP Please someone help (I know it's probably something easy?), but I'm stumped?


----------



## paulthac (May 8, 2012)

Hi the official word from via after a couple of emails to taiwan is that "windows 8 has not been officially released yet and the new drivers are currentlly under testing....please contact your motherboard (asrock in my case) for the latest drivers". If i hear any more i'll let you know


----------



## Jupiter2 (May 16, 2012)

Windows 8 Preview is just for testing and should not be used as a replacement operating system. When the full version becomes available, you will have to do a new install, you won't be able to upgrade to the full version.

I doubt that any manufacturer has drivers available for release other than beta versions, if you're lucky.


----------

